

Microsoft Employee Pens the Worst/Best Corporate Blog Post of All Time - frostmatthew
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/17/microsoft-employee-pens-the-worstbest-corporate-blog-post-of-all-time/

======
gjvc
"To be fair, I don’t think that the people behind the post were trying to be
anything but funny, and sincere. Little did they know that that combination is
fraught with other shipwrecked bits of writing."

Wonderfully put. (same goes for speaking in public, too)

------
typea
Give this guy props on trolling on offices blog

